# 100% Solids Epoxy Job



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Performed the training and consulting for this 100% solids epoxy job on 32,000 sq ft of steel. It's in a Torus from water line to water line. We used four custom built proportioners to apply the material at 140 degree F. It was not your normal everyday spray job.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Looks great*

Great pictures and thanks for sharing. We have only done 100% solids floors.....Industrial guys get it done!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That's getting me nervous just looking at those photos!

Couple of questions;

-Was the steel blasted. Most immersible conditions require blasting prior to coating. That's usually a lot more difficult then spraying.

-Did you have to stripe all the welds first,or does the 100% epoxy stay wet enough to migrate into the all the nooks and crannies.

-Not having supplied air indicates to me that there wasn't a solvent vapor issue. That's great!

Nice Job! Is that about 40 mils?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Abrasive blast per SSPC-SP10, stripe coat all welds and edges. Half mask respirator was what was used even though there are no solvents in a 100% solids system or very little anyway. Milage was 20-30 mils applied.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

How do you keep the coating from kicking in the guns and hoses?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

The two components are pumped plural down 425' of spray line from 3/4" to 3/8" in size. Then it goes into a block where the two components come together into a static mix tube to be mixed together. Then from there it only travels down a 50' x 3/8" single hose to the gun to be sprayed onto the surface. The pot life was around 4 min. at 140 degrees F. so as s long as the applicator stayed on the trigger there was no problems.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used a similar set up that incorporated a third flush line. I don't know if this is needed on the newer model plural rigs, but if it did, what would you flush out the lines with between spray stops using a 100% epoxy other then MEK or acetone, yet still maintain a low VOC project?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

We did have a flush line in the set-up but could not use it due to we was in the reactor building of a nuke.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> Performed the training and consulting for this 100% solids epoxy job on 32,000 sq ft of steel. It's in a Torus from water line to water line. We used four custom built proportioners to apply the material at 140 degree F. It was not your normal everyday spray job.


Were they all Graco units of the 4 that you used?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

They had Graco pumps but the actual system was not built by Graco. Each unit had five pump lowers.


----------

